# Going to DirectTV-DirecTIVO or UltimateTV?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

I have put up with the Dishplayer for so long now and believe I have had enough. I liked Dish in general and used to defend it but it seems the problems are getting worse. I am so new to DirecTV though so have quite a few questions. First, should I go with DirecTIVO or Ultimate TV? One thing I am interested in is a diagram showing the connections on the back of the unit or at least a list of them so I know how it can be hooked up. I will be hooking this up to a new house I'm moving into. I expect to connect at least 2 tv's, maybe 4. It is not very important to have different shows on each TV since I am the only big tv watcher so I only want one receiver (but maybe a 2nd with time). What I am interested in is in the living room I will have a surround sound system so want to have the receiver hooked up there with the rca cables for sound, video. I would like a RF output as well because my plan is to run a cable from that with a splitter to one other tv (and maybe eventually 2 other tv's). My questions.
Which of the PVR's is better to get?

Do they both have a RF output? If so, how many tv's can it run to with a splitter while still having a good signal?

One last thing, I don't plan to get locals, at least not at first, so do any of these have a antenna input where I can then have the units display the locals on all tv's through the receiver or do I have to do this antenna input separately? If it does work together can the antenna input be showed on all tv's even if DirectTV is shown on another? I hope this makes sense.

Are any of these units dual tuner so I can watch one show while recording another? If so, do I pay extra to use the 2nd tuner or need any special hookups? 

Sorry for all the questions but i'm new to this so can use any help. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

Wow! Lots of questions. I will do the best I can to answer some of them. I don't have DirecTV yet but can help you a little:

*1. First, should I go with DirecTIVO or Ultimate TV?*

DirecTivo seems to be the popular choice and can be had for as little as $49.

*2. One thing I am interested in is a diagram showing the connections on the back of the unit or at least a list of them so I know how it can be hooked up.*

You can see a diagram here: http://a423.g.akamai.net/7/423/1788/8eb4106468297a/www.tivo.com/images/setuptips_img_dualfig.gif

The diagram should answer some of your questions. Yes, the DirecTivo and Ultimate TV do have dual tuners so you can record one show while recording or watching another.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

I've ordered from orbitsat.com today the TiVO Direct TV combo for $49 as a new customer. Today is the last day of their promo. I have Dish with dishplayer 7100 and last nigh I've had it. I like Dish, but getting direct TV is better deal than upgrading to PVR501. The Tivo is better product than PVR501. Last night I had to reset the 7100 twice and prior to that it deleted two movies I've recorded. Besides that my wife was getting tired of multiswitch errors, resets and programs not being recorded. After I get the DirectTV installed I'll sell my dish unit on Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

I must say I like the looks or Ultimate TV, it reminds me so much of my Dishplayer (which also scares me) I like the idea that you can program it over the internet.

However if I had to choose I would pick the Tivo for the fact that the monthy Tivo Charge is for all the DirecTivos in your house, while for UltimateTV you need to pay the UTV Fee for each box you own.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2002)

"However if I had to choose I would pick the Tivo for the fact that the monthy Tivo Charge is for all the DirecTivos in your house, while for UltimateTV you need to pay the UTV Fee for each box you own."

This is NOT TRUE. DirecTV charges the $4.99 mirroring fee for ALL secondary receivers. The $9.95 is for the UltimateTV service regardless of how many UltimateTV receivers are in the home. I have been a very happy UltimateTV subscriber for eight months, and with the new upgrade that will allow remote recording, I am more convinced than ever that I made the right choice. I know DirecTivo owners are passionate about their systems, but UltimateTV has been great in my home. 

Karl


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

Well I know that soft for DishPlayer 7100 was from Microsoft, so either they made it buggy now, to get people on Ultimate or it's just buggy because of MS. So that's the reason I'm going to give a try to TiVo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

My UltimateTV has no bugs. Right now at Orbitsat.com, UltimateTV is $39.95. It is an incredible deal. Good luck with whatever your decision is. You'll love either one.


----------

